# Grady White Tiger Cat 26' "Fat Cat" in Punta Cana. Relaxing after fishing..



## YustasFortuna (Jul 6, 2020)

The catamaran "Fat Cat" )) is wide, stable and absolutely safe for inshore trip fishing 2 -3 miles and bottom fishing jigging close to reef.





































Deep sea fishing with Big Marlin Charters Punta Cana and Catamaran inshore fishing & bottom fishing.


----------

